# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Nuevos reactores nucleares en el mundo

## Jonasino

> A lo largo del pasado año la potencia nuclear ha aumentado, ya que se han conectado a la red cinco nuevos reactores, mientras que sólo uno se ha parado de forma definitiva. En 2014 también se ha iniciado la construcción de tres nuevos reactores. 
> 
> Actualmente, en el mundo hay 439 reactores nucleares en operación, con una potencia instalada neta de 376.931 MWe, y 69 más en construcción, según datos del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA).
> 
> Las cinco nuevas unidades que han comenzado a generar electricidad en 2014 cuentan con una potencia instalada neta conjunta de 4.721 MWe y están situadas en Argentina, China y Rusia. En China se han puesto en marcha Fangjiashan 1, Fuqing 1 y Ningde 2 (reactores tipo PWR de 1.000 MWe  los dos primeros y 1.018 MWe el último), así como Atucha 2 en Argentina (tipo PHWR de 692 MWe), y el reactor ruso Rostov 3 (tipo PWR-VVER con 1.011 MWe). 
> 
> Por otra parte, la central nuclear estadounidense de Vermont Yankee ha sido la única permanentemente parada en 2014. Este reactor, de 605 megavatios, finalizó su operación el 29 de diciembre del pasado año tras 42 años en funcionamiento. Entergy, titular de la instalación, ya había anunciado sus planes de cierre debido a consideraciones financieras que hacían que la central fuera económicamente inviable, si bien tenía autorización para operar hasta 2032.  
> 
> En 2014 también ha habido cambios en el sector nuclear en Japón. Tepco ha decidido desmantelar los reactores 5 y 6 de Fukushima. Por el momento el país, que contaba con un tercio de su electricidad de origen nuclear hasta el accidente de Fukushima, continúa con sus 48 reactores parados. No obstante, en 2014 el organismo regulador japonés, la NSR por sus siglas en inglés, ha dado su aprobación a la continuidad de cuatro unidades (Sendai 1 y 2 y Takahama 1 y 2), tras haber incorporado todas las medidas ante sucesos extremos. De esta forma, Japón podría volver a contar con la energía nuclear próximamente. Además, el primer ministro del país, Shinzo Abe, ha transmitido en reiteradas ocasiones su intención de volver a poner en marcha los reactores que cumplan con los nuevos requisitos de seguridad impuestos tras Fukushima.
> ...




Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------


## quien es quien

Y mientras tanto, en España....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y mientras tanto, en España....


Es lo que hay, los reactores no dan votos...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Algunos de esos países vale, pero otros deberían tener vetada el uso de energía nuclear.

Hace unos años estuve trabajando en Argentina y da pena como realizan los mantenimientos de diversas instalaciones. Pero si ni siquiera son capaces de mantener a flote su Armada y su buque insignia está semihundido y escorado.

Yo los considero un pueblo hermano, pero creo que es una temeridad, con la situación que tienen ahora mismo, que mantengan un reactor nuclear más, además de los que tienen.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Hace unos años estuve trabajando en Argentina y da pena como realizan los mantenimientos de diversas instalaciones. Pero si ni siquiera son capaces de mantener a flote su Armada y su buque insignia está semihundido y escorado.
> 
> Yo los considero un pueblo hermano, pero creo que es una temeridad, con la situación que tienen ahora mismo, que mantengan un reactor nuclear más, además de los que tienen.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Pues mira la noticia de hace pocos dias y encima poniendonos los cuernos (nunca mejor dicho) en Vaca Muerta:



> China financiará dos nuevos reactores nucleares en Argentina





> Liberada de la silla de ruedas que ha utilizado durante los últimos dos meses y sin mencionar una palabra del polémico caso Nisman, la presidenta argentina, Cristina Fernández, selló este miércoles en Pekín varios acuerdos de cooperación con el gigante asiático en ámbitos como la energía nuclear, el sector ferroviario o las telecomunicaciones. Concretamente, China financiará y aportará la tecnología necesaria para la construcción de dos nuevos reactores nucleares en Argentina que se sumarán a los ya existentes en Atucha I y II, cerca de Buenos Aires, y en Embalse, situado en la provincia central de Córdoba.
> 
> La compañía estatal China National Nuclear Corporation aportará la tecnología necesaria para ampliar el actual complejo nuclear de Atucha y proveerá de bienes las futuras plantas, mientras que la argentina Nucleoeléctrica diseñará y construirá las instalaciones. "Argentina busca la diversificación energética y estos acuerdos con China nos acercan hacia este objetivo", defendió la presidenta en un encuentro este miércoles ante empresarios de ambos países. Otro de los acuerdos aporta más financiación china para la reactivación de la línea ferroviaria de mercancías Belgrano Cargas, necesitado de mejoras tras años de abandono. Ambos países colaborarán asimismo en áreas como las telecomunicaciones, la cultura o el sector aeroespacial. El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, alabó el estado de las relaciones bilaterales y destacó los vínculos en sectores estratégicos como la energía o las infraestructuras.
> más información
> 
> No es extraño que señalara estos dos ámbitos. Las autoridades de ambos países vieron este miércoles, por videoconferencia, el inicio oficial de las obras de las presas hidroeléctricas Néstor Kirchner y Jorge Cepernic, en el río Santa Cruz, de un coste aproximado de 4.500 millones de dólares (casi 4.000 millones de euros) y financiadas por dos entidades chinas y cuya construcción ganó el también grupo chino Gezhouba. Otros ejemplos de la cada vez mayor presencia china en el país son la adquisición y puesta en marcha de 25 nuevos trenes para renovar varias líneas ferroviarias o el reciente acuerdo entre la principal refinería china, Sinopec, y la petrolera YPF para desarrollar proyectos conjuntos de exploración de petróleo y gas. El pasado agosto ambas compañías ya acordaron relanzar los trabajos para explotar un área específica del yacimiento de Vaca Muerta.
> 
> Fernández animó a los centenares de empresarios chinos asistentes en el encuentro a seguir apostando por Argentina. "El país es una fuente inagotable para hacer inversiones", dijo, haciendo especial énfasis en la mina de potasio en Río Colorado -abandonada desde diciembre de 2012 después de que la compañía brasileña Vale se retirara del proyecto- y el sector ferroviario. "Los intercambios han mutado y hay que superar la visión de Argentina como un país exportador de materias primas y la de China como uno de productos manufacturados", aseguró Fernández. El comercio bilateral entre ambos países se situó en los 15.000 millones de dólares en 2014, siendo China el segundo socio del país latinoamericano tras Brasil.
> 
> ...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues si Argentina me da muy escasa confianza, China aún menos. Lo cual me reafirma en mi anterior mensaje de éste hilo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Pues anda que la pareja Iran-Corea del Norte es fina.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues más o menos..

Por eso mi preocupación. 

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Pues si Argentina me da muy escasa confianza, China aún menos. Lo cual me reafirma en mi anterior mensaje de éste hilo.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Pues ya podemos cruzar los dedos...




> China aprueba la construcción de nuevas centrales nucleares





> Miércoles, 04 Marzo 2015 
>     Última actualización: Miércoles, 04 Marzo 2015 
> 
> El país donde más centrales nucleares se construyen en la actualidad es China. Ahora, cuatro años después del accidente ocurrido en la central nuclear japonesa de Fukushima, el gigante asiático ha dado un paso más al aprobar la construcción de nuevos proyectos nucleares desde aquel suceso.
> 
> En construccionChina tiene actualmente 24 reactores en operación, que produjeron en 2014 el 2,39% de la electricidad, de acuerdo con el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica. A pesar del accidente de Fukushima ocurrido en Japón, China siguió adelante con la construcción de sus reactores planificados. De hecho, durante estos últimos cuatros años se han conectado a la red 11 nuevas unidades. Recientemente, China ha anunciado el plan de ampliar su capacidad nuclear, que se sumará a sus 25 unidades hoy en día en construcción. La Sociedad Nuclear China ya se adelantó señalando, en enero de este año, que en 2015 se iniciaría la construcción de cinco reactores en el país.
> 
> Por el momento, el Consejo de Estado chino ha dado luz verde, en febrero de este año, a la construcción de dos nuevos reactores en la central de Hongyanhe. El emplazamiento de Hongyanhe cuenta con dos unidades comercialmente operativas y dos más en construcción. Estos cuatro reactores y las futuras unidades 5 y 6 son y serán del tipo CAP-1400, de generación III y diseño nacional, basado en el modelo AP1000 de Westinghouse.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ales-nucleares

----------


## F. Lázaro

De la wikipedia no es que me fie demasiado, pero ojo a lo que pone en su versión en inglés:

400 GW de potencia nuclear quiere tener China en 2050 y 1400 GW para 2100.

Les va a hacer falta gente para operar tanto reactor. Echaremos el currículum por su acaso jaja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## quien es quien

> De la wikipedia no es que me fie demasiado, pero ojo a lo que pone en su versión en inglés:
> 
> 400 GW de potencia nuclear quiere tener China en 2050 y 1400 GW para 2100.
> 
> Les va a hacer falta gente para operar tanto reactor. Echaremos el currículum por su acaso jaja


Con la de chinos que hay!!

Gente tienen y les sobra. Gente preparada.... eso es otro cantar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jonasino mira, esto te va a gustar jejeje. Maqueta de cartón del EPR de Olkiluoto, está chulísimo.

http://papermodels.de/forum/index.ph...ad&threadID=46

----------

Jonasino (07-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Jonasino mira, esto te va a gustar jejeje. Maqueta de cartón del EPR de Olkiluoto, está chulísimo.
> 
> http://papermodels.de/forum/index.ph...ad&threadID=46


Me ha encantado. Que cuidado y detalle. No tenía ni idea de que existía.Lo que más envidia me da es que ellos tienen los modelos originales y nosotros llevamos un monton de años sin mover una pala en este tema. Gracias F.Lázaro

----------

